# Land's End Inlet, Dodgeville Wisconsin



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

The Inlet in Dodgeville Wisconsin is at LS corporate headquarters. They should have quite a few deals, right?

I'm originally from Wisconsin, and am headed home for the holidays tomorrow. I'd like to check the inlet out -- but only if it seems worth the drive (about an hour).

Has anyone ever shopped there? Can you recommend other inlets in Wisconsin?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Where exactly are you going to be in WI? There are some Inlets in Madison as well.

Brian


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, I know about the ones in Madison. I just thought that the one at corporate HQ would/could be the "bomb". Or not.

I was just wondering if anyone had first-hand experience there.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

*Lands' End Inlets*

There are two LE Inlets in the Milwaukee Metro area--

Brookfield, WI 53045, 17925 Bluemound Rd (US Hwy 18, parallel to I-94) 262-879-2000;
Fox Point, WI 53217, Riverpoint Village/8777 North Port Washington Rd (Northshore, off I-43) 414-247-8880.
Have shopped both locations--never been to Dodgeville...Might recommend calling the LE line @ 1-800-963-4816 to determine whether it's worth the drive out there in several feet of snow.

Just a thought.

hbs


----------



## hbecklin (Aug 22, 2007)

Actually, the inlet in Madison is bigger. LE gives most of their NQP, etc. to a local charity for the disabled, which runs some great shops in rural southern WI. Those shops' website is: 

The Bargain Nook has a store where my grandmother lives (New Glarus) and we always stop in when we visit. It's probably the closest one to the Madison Metro Area.

I actually just was at the Madison LE Inlet today (SNOW!) and it was quite well stocked. Almost everything was on sale(the NQP/Overstock section was 40% off lowest marked price :icon_smile_big. I'm sure you'd find something there- I got myself some extra long flannel shirts for a song and a NOS LE Made in the UK sweater-vest in dark green. It was QUITE a valuable trip! If you are going to go to Dodgeville, it's downtown. It's kind of small.

The one in Madison is just off the beltline in the Prarie Town Center (just off of Mineral Point Road (Intersection of Junction Rd and Mineral Point Rd).

Hope that helps, and hope you weren't looking for any flannel shirts in size Large!


----------



## hbecklin (Aug 22, 2007)

However, after recommending the Bargain Nook, I still think the LE outlet on the West side is probably your best bet. With the 40% off sale now, it's a pretty good deal.

While Dodgeville is the LE HQ, my family has known a few LE execs and they all have many, many more ties to Madison than to Dodgeville. Dodgeville, also, isn't what I'd call LE's target market.

There's also an inlet on State Street that I had forgotten about. It's smaller than the Prarie Town Store, but I'm not sure as to the selection- I haven't been there in a while.

Are you in Madison for Christmas? If so, and if you need any other shopping, restaurant, etc. advice don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Andersdad (Oct 23, 2006)

The inlet in Dodgeville is very small compared to the others. They do not have a overstock/NQP section.

They do have a huge sale at a city park in Dodgeville every August that is great.


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

Other than the summer blowout sale, there's no benefit in going to Dodgeville. Madison's west side inlet is pretty much par for the course. State Street tends to stock more clearance, closeout and return items. 

Sadly, Land's End ain't what she used to be. The days of quality Shetland sweaters, Viyella shirts and the like are long gone. If you want decent quality, but aren't willing to pony up for Brooks, Ralph Lauren is probably your best bet. In Madison, that would mean Macy's or Boston Store. Wisconsin Dells has a RL outlet. Johnson's Creek has both a LE and a RL outlet.

In Madison, your only real option for quality clothing is Woldenberg's. https://www.woldenbergs.com/about_us 
Jack's on State Street has a small offering of Alden shoes. The Allen Edmond's outlet on Mineral Point closed a few months ago. 

If you're in near Milwaukee, Brook Brothers, Mark Berman and the AE's factory outlet are all within a few miles of each other. 
Beyond that, you could take a day trip to Chicago. 

Good luck and happy holidays!


----------



## slide13 (Oct 5, 2008)

I was wondering about the AE outlet on Mineral Point. I had looked it up once and saw there was one but never made it there. Was in the area the other weekend and looked for it but couldn't find it. Now I know why. 

As far as shopping goes, Woldenberg's is about it really, though I do like the Orvis store too (and I love Context downtown for denim...but very far from Trad). I picked up some Bills from Woldenberg's a while ago and the service was very good and I love the pants, but they aren't a big store. I'll have to make the trip over to Milwaukee sometime and check out the stores there.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

*Lands' End Revisited*



Kingsfield said:


> ...*Sadly, Land's End ain't what she used to be. The days of quality Shetland sweaters, Viyella shirts and the like are long gone.* If you want decent quality, but aren't willing to pony up for Brooks, Ralph Lauren is probably your best bet. In Madison, that would mean Macy's or Boston Store. Wisconsin Dells has a RL outlet. Johnson's Creek has both a LE and a RL outlet.
> 
> ...If you're in near Milwaukee, Brook Brothers, Mark Berman and the AE's factory outlet are all within a few miles of each other.
> Beyond that, you could take a day trip to Chicago.
> ...


Yeah, I know...

I'm still wearing an English-made LE Shetland crewneck (garnet heather) which I purchased 21 years ago, with a few bits of darning along the way. For me the LE Golden Age was in the 80s, with the aforementioned Shetlands and other appropriate paraphernalia. The Charter Collection offered an "executive" approach to tailored clothing and furnishings; I believe that the Hyde Park OCBD first appeared in a Charter context. Also, in 1985, mrs hbs and I were able to obtain matching Steinbock loden hunting coats from the Charter Collection for under $700 total--for both.

When in Milwaukee, Roger Stevens in the Pfister Hotel (East Wisconsin Avenue) is worth a visit. While the shop is hardly a Trad pilgrimage destination, it is the local Southwick/Samuelsohn purveyor (also Talbott, Gitman, Pantherella, etc), and retains an excellent in-house tailor. Van's Shoe Store, recently relocated to the West Side suburb of West Allis, stocks (and special-orders) Alden.

Happy Christmas/Buon Natale, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarr (May 18, 2006)

I would recommend the Madison store over any of the other LE stores...much more selection.


----------

